# Received my IELTS results today!!



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I have received my IELTS results today 

Listening - 9
Reading - 9
Writing - 7.5 and
Speaking - 7.5

Overall Band - 8.5

I'm very happy with the result, waiting for the IELTS score card to reach me.
I will be submitting my docs to DIAC soon.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Man,

Overall 8.5 is very very goood score. Keep us updated with your DIAC application. 

Best Regards,


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

25 pts  Congrats


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, that's a great score!

Congratulations....

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey congrats,

we got 8.5 overall as well and all we needed was 15 points but that gave use 25


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent results  wonderful to hear.......
All the best


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations Subbaram!

I am currently planning for IELTS exam..any tips or best practices from your experience that you can share here. Will be very helpful for people looking for that.

Thanks.


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

subbaram81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my IELTS results today
> 
> ...


Hi Which books did u refer for IELTS


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*subbaram81........

Its a Good score. CONGRATS to you. *

.......................................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

bbulsara said:


> Hi Which books did u refer for IELTS


Hi,

Practise all the exercises given along with IELTS material that you receive at the time of booking. This helps a lot in terms of 

(i) Getting used to the accent of speakers for Listening 
(ii)Kind of questions being asked in reading
(iii)What is expected in writing task 1 and 2, style expected, etc. (Go through each of the example answers given for writing tasks..make a note of important points like the introduction, cause&effects, possible solutions, expected results of the solutions, conclusion, etc.)

For speaking, try to converse in your own style and this alone fetches you a good score for sure.(Do go through Road to IELTS @ British Counsil website, after you register-not sure if IDP provides such online training material).

It is *not* necessary to make use of complex words to convey something(writing & speaking), make sure that the message is conveyed clearly to the examiner.

You can also use the plenty of IELTS practice tests available online.
I'm listing few sites that could be of help for you:

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS General Tests

CB IELTS Listening Practice test software

Do ask me if you need more info!!

Cheers
Subbaram.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Congratualtions subbaram :clap2: That's a good score. Which center you took the exam?


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> Congratualtions subbaram :clap2: That's a good score. Which center you took the exam?


Thanks 
Its at British Council, Bangalore.


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hey congrats,
> 
> we got 8.5 overall as well and all we needed was 15 points but that gave use 25


HI anj, how are you.i just want to know whether we have to do the ielts test again for applying with DIAC, as we had already done when applying for ACT sponsorship.Further got a mail from business administration for ACT stating that they are also trying to change the process priorities with the DIAC for the people to migrate to Canberra who have been given the sponsorship and things should sorted out in 2010.lets hope for the best. (we have scored 7.5 overall)


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Fabulous news
I got 8.0
All the best with the DIAC application


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ajay,

why do u want to take ielts again? 

we got the same mail from ACT, and i sooo hope things move forward now, i have had my share of waiting


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi ajay,
> 
> why do u want to take ielts again?
> 
> we got the same mail from ACT, and i sooo hope things move forward now, i have had my share of waiting


Hi Anj 

I dont know your real name , but yes will be really glad to meet you in canberra,i have already mentined it to my wife about you moving to canberra.Actualy we havent applied with the Diac but will complete it this week.I met my agent today and they also are assuring that the Diac cannot ignore the States and territory lobbyists and to ignore the State sponsorship visas.2010 is sure filled with good news....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Ajay

This is anjali.. yeah it would be great to see known people, though I have made a lot of friends in here and i love the forum  

If you need any info on ACT sponsorship, lemme know, will assist to the best of my knowledge. 

Cheers and wish you luck

anj


----------

